# My Latest Micarta/G10 Clipped PFS



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

This is my favorite one so far! It is all Micarta accept for the last bit of the palm swell mwhich is G10. It is tubed with some 2040 I got from a fellow slinghot forum brother! it fits my hand just right. Now to shoot it some more.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That's a beautiful little shooter. Well done!

Todd


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful and fun looking pfs!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice looking little job!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh wow!! Sweet shooter!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

This is definitely my favorite from you so far. I really like that clip attachment design. Very cool!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

You are making new strides every day Pepper. Very cool shooter. Have fun!
Be well,
SF


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank guys! Feels the best so far for me. I need to make slightly longer tubes for it. I have been shooting BBs and getting some serious hand slap. Really rockets the BBs though. Clip sure makes it easy to Chang the tubes out.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Try marbles or 3/8 steel and the excess energy that is causing the hand slaps will be absorbed by shooting a heavier projectile. Those BB's are too light for the tubes and the left over forward momentum of the bands... ...well, you already know that part.

Check your PMs
Be well,
SF


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations on a very sweet way to use a clip. Your are very innovative keep it up!  That shooter just looks tough as nails but stylish at the same time  Good job of design


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

It does shoot 3/8" steel great. Lots of fun with it and some little rocks that I shot out of it. I've just been on a quest to set up a frame to shoot BBs. Hence the wanting to make some different tubes.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Inspiring! How many hours do you think you have in the job? I have a black 1/8" tube like that, I shoot 1/4 & 5/16s-CD


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow great job!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

that is KICKXXX ! very nice just looks so cool

cheers


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Would you be nice enough to make a tutorial for your clip?
That being if you're happy for me/others to use it at least.

Looks like it could be more forgiving for uneven bandsets 

Would it work for flats too or is it too sharp and it rips em?


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Ya, I could do a tutorial on how I do the clip. I would need a little help from you guys in how to get it posted on here. I have never done that? It is definitely forgiving on tubes that are not the same length. The clip bottom is very smooth by the time I am done sanding it. I would love to share it with ya all though. It was, after all, inspected by this great forum.

I have never used it for bands but I'm sure it would be great for it.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Sweet. Good looking SS. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

RHTWIST said:


> Inspiring! How many hours do you think you have in the job? I have a black 1/8" tube like that, I shoot 1/4 & 5/16s-CD


I probably have 15-20 hours in it. I get it done to about 80% of the shape I want with mechanical sanding devices (foredom, belt sander, etc.) but u always do the final shaping with files and coarse sand paper. It is to easy to remove too much material with power tools at the end. So the last shaping and final sanding is like 10 hours all by itself.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

That has a very nice look to it!! Neato tube attachment as well!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks awesome! Another great job.

Tom


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome piece of equipment should serve you well.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Excellent work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow out standing!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Shot it a bunch more yesterday. Actually starting to gain a little accuracy with a PFS! Thanks for the comments guys, greatly appreciated.

I think it's time to make one with a more traditional OPFS frame style but with my twist on it.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

That my friend, is one slick shooter! I need to give micarta some of my time, it sure is versatile.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Versatile and nearly indestructible. Two things I look for in a SS frame.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice one peppermack !


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

peppermack said:


> Versatile and nearly indestructible. Two things I look for in a SS frame.


Peppermack, great to see all the support and likes for your creation. I like it because it is where I am at w/ SSs, simple, functional, beauty. I also like small SSs. I've got other tools for bigger jobs. So great having a SS in your pocket!

I as others, I have not worked in micarta. What materials have you utilized? Do you where a mask when grinding, sanding and such? How does it carve compared to hardwoods (my medium at this point). Does it "fur" at all? - thanks - CD


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Micarta is great to work with. I'm not sure what you mean by "fur"? I use all the same tools with micarta and g10 as I do wood. Sanding drums on my foredom, belt sander, files, sandpaper, buffing wheels, etc. the nice thing about micarta is that depending on the feel you want it can be finished in a bunch of ways. There are three standard types of commercial micarta (phenolic sheets) produced. They differ by what the layers are constructed with. The three are paper, linen, and canvas. I most heavily use canvas and Linen.

Canvas Micara is great because it can be finished to a high shine or a dull yet highly grippy finish. Canvas micarta sanded down to only about 220 grit has a pleasant dull satin appearance. The thing that it offers is great tack when wet. The canvas fibers raise up when they are wet and offer a much more secure grip over a highly polished finish. Just my preference, but I go for safety and functionality over appearance for any tool I am going to use. All the knife handles I make for customers are done this way.

I wear a respirator and face shield when using power tools with it. The fibers are very hazardous to breath. Plus the face shield to protect my eyes from any flying particles. Foredom tool can really throw stuff at your face.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

peppermack said:


> Micarta is great to work with. I'm not sure what you mean by "fur"? I use all the same tools with micarta and g10 as I do wood. Sanding drums on my foredom, belt sander, files, sandpaper, buffing wheels, etc. the nice thing about micarta is that depending on the feel you want it can be finished in a bunch of ways. There are three standard types of commercial micarta (phenolic sheets) produced. They differ by what the layers are constructed with. The three are paper, linen, and canvas. I most heavily use canvas and Linen.
> 
> Canvas Micara is great because it can be finished to a high shine or a dull yet highly grippy finish. Canvas micarta sanded down to only about 220 grit has a pleasant dull satin appearance. The thing that it offers is great tack when wet. The canvas fibers raise up when they are wet and offer a much more secure grip over a highly polished finish. Just my preference, but I go for safety and functionality over appearance for any tool I am going to use. All the knife handles I make for customers are done this way.
> 
> I wear a respirator and face shield when using power tools with it. The fibers are very hazardous to breath. Plus the face shield to protect my eyes from any flying particles. Foredom tool can really throw stuff at your face.


Thanks, that's much good info. Yeah, "fur" as in, do the fibers leave the resin, stand up, that you are sanding fibers and not

a unified material? -CD


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

My daddy, granddaddy, grandmother and other fore family (all passed) were are born and raised in Grafton WV.

They were a family of German bakers. -CD


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice, I'm of German ancestory but not a Baker hey, PM me your address and I will send ya a course of small pieces of Micarta to mess around with.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

This is too much, too beautiful. I want one! :bowdown:

How did you attach the bands? Can you point me to a tutorial or the name of that style of attachment?


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I will make a vid of how I make the clip when I get some time. It's not supe hard if you have the right tool. Mostly you need a rotary tool of some kind (I use a foredom), drill (for the holes obviously), and some good sharp files. You could do it without a rotary tool but it would be a lot more work.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks awesome, a unique shooter, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Mr.Teh! After shooting on a long hike this weekend I really like it. Shoots nice, and is comfortable in my grip.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

VERY NICE. ITS INNOVATIVE. BAND ATTACHMENT/CLIP IS REALLY WELL DESIGNED AND THOUGHT OUT. THE MATERIAL, THREADS FOR THE SCREW, THE TWO BUMBERS. YOU SHOULD THINK OF A WAY TO KEEP A PHILLIPS HEAD DRIVER WITH IT...YES, NO, MAYBE. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. I HAVE ALREADY THOUGHT ABOUT IT AND GOT SOME IDEAS VISUALIZING IT. I THINK IT IS A PRACTICAL IDEA AND SHOULD BE TAKIN INTO CONSIDERATTION.

THANKS


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

The whole screw thing has bothered me too. I always carry a multitool on my belt so it is never an issue for me but i know most people don't do that. A thumb screw or wing nut would not work because it would stick up to far and frankly look bad. I too have had some thoughts about incorporating something as well. My only concern would be the amount of work involved in incorporating it, the aesthetics of it, and cost. The materials for these are already on the higher side and don't want to add another $4-8 on philips head bits.

I need to go back to regular slotted screws, I can easily turn out bits for that out of much cheaper materials.

PM me Sir S. Evo with your ideas


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

How about altering the head of the screw so that a penny or a dime would be able to be used to unscrew it?


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> How about altering the head of the screw so that a penny or a dime would be able to be used to unscrew it?


Ya, I like that Idea! It would be easy enough to make a slot wide enough on the screw head for that. I will try that Sir. Thanks for the Idea!! I will post a pic when I get it done.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks righteous, brother.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Whiskey in a tea cup!!! Here In California, I could get a DUI just thinkin about shooting that beauty! Bravo, man.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Lee! It shoots pretty good too Although my PFS shills need some serious honing. If I spent as much time shooting them as I do making them I might actually be able to hit something.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> How about altering the head of the screw so that a penny or a dime would be able to be used to unscrew it?


I need to do this to the other ones that are currently Philips Head screws.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice wor. Very impressive


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------

